# Fireplace Heatilator and wood burning insert



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Wood burning insert? Do you mean gas instead? If not what was it burning B4?


----------



## mslattery (Jan 12, 2011)

I am looking for the same advice. I would like to rebrick where the vent is and slate tile the fireplace. Is this safe to do so?


----------



## mslattery (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a phot of what im talking about. Im guessing you are having the same concerns?
Please help us


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

The wood insert is a double wall "thing" that is designed to get the heat out into the room. Especially when the blowers are on.

The existing vents should no longer provide any meaningful amount of heat. If you wanted to make certain, the way to test it would be to build a fire in the insert (after it's installed) and, after a few hours, feel the area in the vent.

It doesn't seem like it would ever be a safety issue -- more an issue of efficiency.

Yuri, a "wood burning insert" is basically a wood burning stove, specially designed to fit inside a fireplace. It lets you get more heat from less wood, and create lower emissions.


----------



## mslattery (Jan 12, 2011)

This is a heatalater and when a fire is lit, the area does seem to get warm. When the blower is turned on especially. I will be taking the blower out but still wondering if it is safe to cover up and how to go about this.


----------

